

Question Answering Engines Take Off as IBM Sets Sights On Jeopardy, Wolfram Alpha - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/04/30/boom-question-answering-engines-take-off-ibm-sets-sights-on-jeopardy-wolfram-alpha/

======
tectonic
Direct link on IBM site: <http://www.research.ibm.com/deepqa/>

